# Spray Rig Help



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking at a like new(less than 200hrs) spray rig for sale . It's a Xlent Viper 220 texture spray rig. Can anybody give me any info or personal experience with this brand? Thank in advance for your input


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I can get this rig for 5,000 or less. Looks new. The Kodiak m2 setup will run around 6,000. Wasn't really wanting a 225gal pull behide but at that price I hate not to pass up . The guy said he would demo.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Xlent*

To add to what Mudslinger said...

Tim0282 needed support for Xlent a few months ago and couldn't get hold of them. Being close, I wen't over to their shop to see what was going on. They shut down and the owner is off to other adventures. I suggest you make sure you can get parts for it before you make a decision.

I was contacted by one of the past Xlent employees a while back. If you're serious about buying the system and can't find a parts source for it, PM me and I'll call that guy to see if he can help.

:thumbsup:


----------



## KF Drywall (Mar 5, 2011)

Northtown, I have a used Kodiak that I need to sell. Are you interested?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I should be able to find parts easy. It has Parker hyd.,honda 20hp electric start, chinook air compressor,2l4 roto sator. looks like it has been garage kept. I'm a green horn on the pull behide spay rigs but I just hired 2 guys from Las Vegas last year and thats all they used so I'll have them to look over the rig for me. We do mostly smooth wall here but in apartments spay is catching on......
@Kf Drywall.....How much youwanting for the Kodiak? is it the m2 model?


----------



## Bub (Oct 9, 2012)

If you buy the viper, a few things to watch...the pump bodies leak after about 30 hrs,the big loop under the motor plate that is supposed to be some kind of air tank rattles and breaks. and good luck finding parts for a chinook.


----------

